# Marshall Matt Dillon is dead.



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Those were the days, Beaver, Chester, Opie, Laverne, Sqiggie and Lenny.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I think he outlived Miss Kitty by a long stretch if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm Howard said:


> Those were the days, Beaver, Chester, Opie, Laverne, Sqiggie and Lenny.


Well you know..making it to 88 is not bad. Bible says a man's life is measured
as threescore and 10..
"The days of our years are threescore years and ten; and if by reason of strength they be fourscore years, yet is their strength labour and sorrow; for it is soon cut off, and we fly away. "

I guess it all depends on your health..but eventually the grim reaper comes
to call...for us all. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Arness

miss kitty only made it to 60...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amanda_Blake

So just enjoy it while you can..I guess.


----------

